# TIMEX Owners Association



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Better than just a club! an "Association" - - come on out and admit you have one!

Every collection deserves a TIMEX, and there's a TIMEX for every collection.

I'll let others post some pictures, and I'll find the files I have of some TIMEX' when I come back from Blackpool


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Mmm, I don't have one, but the other half does, although I seem to recall paying for it........ :whistling:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

dads ol' 100 - this was his good watch for years - he got through a few everyday timex as he was a steelworker...

finally got a half decent shot of the best tool watch i have ever owned - easier to use than a casio, cheaper and just as robust


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Yes yes yes Mel, someone after my own heart, an appreciator of inexpensive watches even though Sekonda and Limit are my first port of call for cheapies. I have shown and described on this Forum my Timex Mickey Mouse watch, and I can say that I have quite a few tickers by Timex including both mechanical and quartz watches for gents and ladies.


----------



## Badcrumble (Nov 2, 2007)

Here's my little Timex...










Mainly worn whilst doing gardening or DIY but currently used by my wife as a nightclock...


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Few of mine











Kev


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## watchlord (Oct 6, 2014)

Forgot how to get image to show on post. Photobucket has 4 choices


----------



## stromspeicher (May 28, 2015)

The first Timex LCD watch, made in 1975 in the U. S. of A. Shows hours and minutes and... er... that's it. Crown operated.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

The first SSQ quite sought after actually in working order - - most seem to have died :yes:


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

wow mel -- ive never seen a square timex. i did spot a timex military in those pix. about vet nam era. i have one like that what says on the back -- "dispose as radioactive waste" vinn


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

vinn said:


> wow mel -- ive never seen a square timex. i did spot a timex military in those pix. about vet nam era. i have one like that what says on the back -- "dispose as radioactive waste" vinn


I have a couple of the older boys divers watches with plastic bezels too somewhere! I've not a clue where I put them though! :wacko:

John


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

I don't have one yet but thinking I need to add a flyback to the collection.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Great pics and I must get some pics of my own Timex watches when I can restart photography again. Timex is one of those brands where it seems that "all styles are possible" and as they can be old or new, there are great opportunities for collecting. Certainly they are up my street in collecting terms.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

yes, great pics. thank you. my photography and internet abilities are being reviewed right now. vinn


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Seems like every time I buy something on e.bay these days it comes with a Timex. :biggrin:

Five here, four pretty standard and one 'Digital Hands' model from the 80's which I gather is quite rare (working, anyway) :yes: 
All five of these came with various little job-lots I've bought recently;


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

> Seems like every time I buy something on e.bay these days it comes with a Timex. :biggrin:
> 
> Five here, four pretty standard and one 'Digital Hands' model from the 80's which I gather is quite rare (working, anyway) :yes:
> All five of these came with various little job-lots I've bought recently;


Same with this one ... I think on a per working watch basis, the lot of watches that included this one came out to a little over a dollar a piece ... :tongue:


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Very nice in black! E N J O Y ! :yes:


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

mel; very nice in black.! ive been going through my timex;s and i do have a square one.. very few wind - ups, but ill get more.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Vinn - -Over at the TIMEX forum, we reckon probably the correct plural of TIMEX should be TIMEX' - - that's TIMEX apostrophe - but what do we know? :whistling:

There does not appear to be a grammatical rule for plurals of words ending in ex :nono:

So you can only have one Durex, one Andrex, one Rolex, one Bolex, one Timex?


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

mel; proper spelling is such a bore. in grade school, i probably would be beaten severly with a meter stick. OR sent off to the army. if this computer is so smart --- why dosent it correct the spelling? well in my old age, i just dont give a darn. timex subject: ---- i just found a timex quartz crono. that i bought new years ago. if i learn how to send a photo --- ill send one. vinn


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

I enjoy wearing this guy.....keeps great time.










Cheers.


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Some would say I have too many Timex', I would not. :thumbsup:

This one added today, not their most handsome, but the first time I have come across a minute clicker that's not a round dial.

For anyone who doesn't know and is vaguely interested, the minute hand moves only once per minute with a satisfying 'click'.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

If - - and it's a BIG If- - anyone comes across a TIMEX Southampton, I'd like to know.

The Southampton is a Flyback Chrono utilising standatd TIMEX movement with a wee add-on to do the flynack biz. They are quite genuinely "rare" as far as any TIMEX can be "rare"


----------



## sewingman (Nov 7, 2015)

New and old......  .....owned from new......Bob.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

What's not to like Bob - two great examples of TIMEX manufacturing, and even with "Busy" dials, still "easy read" in force! :notworthy:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Just a note to say

The Timex forum is now at

http://www.timexwatchforum.com

With alternative of

http://www.webtheon.com/timex/index.html

------------

Or even just

http://www.webtheon.com/timex/

This is because we are soon to move to a new home on tinternet and this is a preparatory step?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I know some have the TIMEX faqs pages bookmarked for quick reference - -

http://www.timexwatchforum.com/timexfaqs.html



Is the "new" address for you if you have, no charge to visitors from TWF :blind: 8


----------



## kanab22 (Mar 21, 2011)

I've got around 8 Timexs. This one has an especially nice cream dial.


----------



## Lou61 (Aug 9, 2015)

Today's charity shop find. I'm now in 'The Association'. :biggrin:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice one Lou, very nice, it'll be the grey-ish fade dial? :yes:


----------



## sewingman (Nov 7, 2015)

One more out of the watch box, not worn by me for than more 40+ years ( had since new) all functions still work...... :thumbsup: ......Bob.


----------



## Gizzalicious (Jul 16, 2016)

My 1976 auto, the dial changes colour in different light.








The new style Timex auto with power reserve.








The back case.












Gizzalicious said:


> My 1976 auto, the dial changes colour in different light.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's big.


----------



## Gizzalicious (Jul 16, 2016)

Sold this as I'm not a battery lover.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice! Monroe Style is a fave of a few folks


----------



## Gizzalicious (Jul 16, 2016)

....some more.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Great collection you have there! Some of to-day's makers should learn fron the minimalist designs of earlier TIMEX' and other makes. :biggrin:


----------



## Gizzalicious (Jul 16, 2016)

mel said:


> Great collection you have there! Some of to-day's makers should learn fron the minimalist designs of earlier TIMEX' and other makes. :biggrin:


 Thank you, Timex are very underrated.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

Mel;i have been working on a couple. the one i got yesterday is a timex 400, 17 jewels. inside the case back it says; timex great Britain (stamped), ink stamps "3A61" (is that 1961?), the other mark is blurred, like L26G. the mvt. is marked US TIME 17 J. it runs good, case is bad. vinn


----------



## Gizzalicious (Jul 16, 2016)

Gizzalicious said:


>


 ......some more pics, sorry in advance as I may ov posted a watch or two before.


----------



## Kmot (May 8, 2017)




----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

These ads are all classic - - and have NEVER been been duplicated by *any* other maker.

You don't get Rolex reps walking into AD's and deliberately dropping watches onto the floor as the TIMEX sales team used to do! :bash:


----------



## Robti (May 19, 2017)

Just arrived today,just bought it go practice on, but now fancy a different strap on it, any ideas?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I would have thought a black strap, possibly a rallye style with small holes, but the brown has to go :yes:


----------



## Robti (May 19, 2017)

mel said:


> I would have thought a black strap, possibly a rallye style with small holes, but the brown has to go :yes:


 I was thinking out the park and had a quick look at blue or grey, any idea where to look for a rallye strap


----------



## longplay (Sep 27, 2017)

Not a great shot but I had to post this -- self-serviced back to running order:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Well done that man! :yes:

Another one preserves a TIMEX!


----------



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

I thought I had one lurking about if you discount the 2 ladies Timex.
Popped a battery in and off it went.










Sent from my LG-H440n using Tapatalk


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Like that one Cyclops :notworthy:

Be very, very careful with the bezel, they are just* NOT sourceable!*

If you ever want to move it on, please drop me a PM


----------



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

Thanks I will keep that in mind. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Carriage by Timex.


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Just in case, I just posted a wanted ad in the classifieds for a bezel & the requisite 4 screws for my Timex Atlantis 100. Got it yesterday for about 25p, put in a battery reset it & voila! I think it is even the original strap, I'm sure the battery was original...


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Well done that man! :yahoo:

Recycle, Recycle, Recycle!


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

There's got to be one of these out here somewhere with a good bezel but pooched movement... :yes:

The second pic is one I got off the internet for reference...


----------



## uksharky (Jan 14, 2015)

I have one of these tucked away in a drawer, its a hefty old peice, multi batteries and a thick old manual. I'll get a wrist shot when Im home and feeling strong enough...


----------



## alexlawson (Aug 12, 2018)

Very nice Timex time-pieces posted here! So many I did not know even existed. :notworthy:

Here are the less-cool Timex watches in my collection. Well, the "TV Case" Stainless Automatic Day/Date is pretty neat.


----------



## CTZ (Aug 29, 2018)

Some Timex here too....


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

I want to wear this, but need at least one link maybe 2 to make it fit. I have this in the wanted section but thought I would post it here too.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice selection Guys! :yahoo:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

My latest acquisition, and very nice it is too.


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 2, 2018)

WRENCH said:


> My latest acquisition, and very nice it is too.


 No day/date. Perfect! :thumbs_up:

Steve.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

NOTSHARP said:


> No day/date. Perfect! :thumbs_up:
> 
> Steve.


 and out of the bargain bin at TKMaxx. :thumbsup:


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Anyone recognize this 24hr military green compass bezel? When made, model name?


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

I've learned it was made in Dec 1987 but still hoping to learn the model name or model number....


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roddyjb said:


> I've learned it was made in Dec 1987 but still hoping to learn the model name or model number....


 I have come up with nothing which is unusual for Timex given the way they used to churn watches out


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Thanks @JoT

I'm amazed that nothing like it turns up on any search ...I know mine is not the only one.


----------



## vstromer650 (Mar 3, 2018)

Here's my 1978 timex, not sure of the strap is original.


----------



## walking around with watch (May 22, 2019)

RoddyJB said:


> I want to wear this, but need at least one link maybe 2 to make it fit. I have this in the wanted section but thought I would post it here too.


 wow! i really like this one! I just bought an Allied Coastline with the grey dial... idon'thave a whit watch face yet ... maybe this iron the list?


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Any model name for this vintage Timex dual display tachymeter?


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

My latest one :drinks:

https://imgur.com/GEMjH48">" tit

Plus a few other .....

[URL=https://imgur.com/52XDsOa]https://imgur.com/52XDsOa">" title="source: imgur.com" /></a>

[URL=https://imgur.com/BujLN84]https://imgur.com/BujLN84">" title="source: imgur.com" /></a>

[URL=https://imgur.com/aV2X6Uv]https://imgur.com/aV2X6Uv">" title="source: imgur.com" /></a>

le="source: imgur.com" /></a>


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

What does QTQ stamped in ink on the inside of a Timex quartz caseback signify? Does this indicate when made maybe?


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

I found a link to a similar one on fleaBay - looks like it's a 1980 - I need a bracelet for mine...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1980S-ALL-O...wAAOSwQ9ldTCsW


----------



## John_D (Jul 21, 2018)

Finally got a Timex in my collection, this early electronic Cal.84 from 1967....










And a view of the back showing the 'hidden' crown...


----------



## Eaglegale (Jan 31, 2020)

I reckon that this is a Marlin from 1975, though as a newbie it's hard for me to find the web resources to positively ID it.

Code is 2606002475.

Thoughts?


----------



## Ti22 (Apr 30, 2020)

Found my 1st watch, circa 1977?

Love the 70's space age numerals.

Little brown fabric strap is still in great condition, looks like an action man belt.

It's not running, any suggestions who could get it ticking again?


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

My personal hero :biggrin:


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

I like that :thumbsup:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

I've a few Timex, They're not all here!

















































































There's a few more somewhere!!

John


----------



## Xeno (Jun 25, 2020)

All them years spent hiding under the stairs with a Timex on............. I see I'm not alone 

















All them years spent hiding under the stairs with a Timex on............. I see I'm not alone


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

A few more I'll be looking out for


----------



## Eaglegale (Jan 31, 2020)

Anyone able to tell me what this is? Is it a Mercury? It's got a Timex M22 inside it, so pre-1964 I assume. No numbers anywhere, sadly.


----------



## Eaglegale (Jan 31, 2020)

Eaglegale said:


> Anyone able to tell me what this is? Is it a Mercury? It's got a Timex M22 inside it, so pre-1964 I assume. No numbers anywhere, sadly.


 I've determined, I think, that it's actually a Marlin after all. Probably pre-1963 as it has no numbers.


----------

